# Should I get my Masters degree?



## Aquilah (May 2, 2006)

I've been debating off and on against going for my Masters degree upon completion of my Bachelor degree in March 2007. I've taken a lot of time off from school over the years, so I've added almost two years to my final graduation (I'm SO glad I only have 7 courses left)!

Anyway, I'm pursuing my degree in Healthcare Management, and I'm not sure if I should get my Masters degree or not. I'm sure it would assist me in getting a better job, or even better salary, but I'm not sure I want to go through with it.

The plan would be to start on my Masters as soon as I graduate. I go to school online, and currently take new two courses every 8 weeks (considered full-time). The Masters degree program would work the same way, except I'm looking at an extra two years and I can only take one course at a time (there's 11 total to take). Not to mention, I'd be tacking about an additional $42k on to the $40k I'll already owe.

Suggestions? Comments? Advice? Help ~ Please!


----------



## lavender (May 2, 2006)

I have a friend who is doing Masters online....it is really convenient! You don't have to go to classes, and you just log in whenever you can! I am working on my masters right now (and also working full time)....and it becomes really hectic at times.

Think about whether the masters degree will benefit you in terms of your future career. There are a lot of companies that take give Tuition Reimbursement...some pay like 50% of your education...some pay 100%! Isn't that great....getting a degree for free. So you might want to consider that option of working at a company that provides tuition reimbursement so that you can get your master's degree.


----------



## pinkbundles (May 2, 2006)

Honestly, if I had the time and money to do it, I would go back to school! So if you have the motivation, opportunity and money, do it!


----------



## braidey (May 2, 2006)

I am working on my masters degree now. I am not going to beat around the bush, but it is hard work and lots of papers. I have no kids and work part time and it is hard as hell. But if you want to get it, I say go for it. It will pay off, with a graduate degree you have so many options. If you put your mind to it and stay focused you can do it.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Marisol (May 3, 2006)

If you have the time and money, then I would go ahead and pursue your Masters. It won't hurt you and it will definitely help you out in the future. However, I do know that sometimes its better if you take sometime between your degrees to work in the "real world" and gain some experience that way you can get more out of your Masters degree.

Where are you going to school? Sounds like an University of Phoenix type of school.


----------



## Aquilah (May 3, 2006)

I attend Saint Leo University... I've been in since 10/2001, but I've taken off about 2 years total in between due to financial aid and whatnot. As I said, new courses start every 8 weeks (2 per course), and they're basically independent study courses. Assignments are due every Sunday by 11:59am, and they're not accepted late by 99.9% of the professors. It's been great being able to attend full-time and still hold a full-time job. I originally started as a single parent who worked 2-3 jobs at a time... I'm just not too sure what I want to do.


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 3, 2006)

Have you considered not doing the Masters until you have your job? That way you can see if you really need it.

My sister in law has a Masters, and in salary, etc...didn't make any difference. She makes the same as the others who have bachelors. Sometimes more isn't better. I think you should wait to see what your pay tier requirements are before you spring for another $40,000 tuition. Weigh it out then.


----------



## beautynista (May 3, 2006)

Hey there!

I've just completed my Bachelor's degree and i have been contemplating doing my masters for ages now.

One thing to keep in mind, is that not all professions require/need a masters degree. If you think that a master's degree will REALLY help you career-wise then it is definitely an option.

It's a LOT of money and a LOT of work...so think seriously bout whether or not you'd be able to balance that with the rest of your duties, especially since it will take you a while considering you're taking only one course at a time.

Finally, I must say...even if you have a masters degree but no work experience.. at entry level, you can't expect much. So basically, maybe you can take a break and work instead? then do your masters...you'd have an awesome resume. See what your chances are with jobs. Unless you're dying to go back to school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

HTH!


----------



## KellyB (May 4, 2006)

I agree with VenusGoddess. It is so expensive for that Masters and if you don't truly need it for the job you want then maybe you should wait then see what tuition reimbursement is offered. As a nurse, the only reason I'm pursuing a Masters is to be a Nursing Professor later. They won't let you teach in the classroom without it. I could be a clinical instructor with a BSN, but I want to be in the classroom and my goal is to finish by the time I'm 45. That gives me about 4 1/2 years. The MSN will not help me financially. I'll probably make less as an instructor than I make now, but I love to teach.

Whatever your final decision is, I wish you much luck.


----------



## svunt1 (May 14, 2006)

I am too working on my masters degree at the moment. I am married and have no kids yet and work 4 days a week and some media freelancing. Yes I have to admit it is hard..at times I feel like I don't have a life! weekends are spent in front of the computer. It took me forever to finish this is my 3rd year now, I have one last subject to go...looking foward to finishing it ASAP!

But I think it's worth it. And you should do it while you got the chance and time. All the best!!!


----------



## girl_geek (May 14, 2006)

I don't know anything about education with the healthcare industry (I got my Masters in Computer Science) but I would agree that if you didn't need the Masters to get a job, then wait and get it later when you can hopefully get some tuition reimbursement -- or find out that you don't need the Masters to move on up in the industry!

Another option (if it works this way in healthcare degrees -- I know it works in the sciences) is to go to school full-time on campus, and try to get a research assistantship or a teaching assistantship. Most colleges will waive your tuition if you are a RA or TA, and give you a stipend on top of that. Now granted, if you have children it may not be enough to live off of, but for me as a single women in a low-rent apartment (and later married to a guy with a low salary) it was enough to live off of frugally! The only problem is you likely won't have time for another job this way -- at least in Computer Science, getting my Masters almost killed me (Ok, a little bit of an exagerration) -- but I had almost NO free time, I was working on projects or studying all evening and all weekend, and still not getting enough sleep! Even with hubby cooking dinner and doing all the chores.... And that was even when I took an extra semester to graduate! (Of course, I did take 2 undergrad courses my first semester, that I didn't have at my undergrad college.) But hopefully your program would not be as hard!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would imagine that healthcare would be similar to education, where a lot of the students would already be working in their fields and going to school on the side -- whereas the hard sciences seemed to have more full-time students straight out of their undergrad schools and professors assumed you had few other obligations when they assigned all the work, so that might make your degree a little easier!


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (May 15, 2006)

I just wanted to congratulate you on your great achievements:yesss: :yesss:

I'm the wrong one to ask anything about education because I always think about pursuing my education but never get motivated enough to actually do something about it.

I say go for it! I have faith in you:inlove:

Let me know what you decide!


----------

